# bubble cloner question



## kctats13 (Dec 31, 2009)

I wanted to post this in the bubble cloner thread but its closed...
I used a 14 gallon rubbermaid container instead of a 3 gallon (walmart was out of the 3 gallon ones)
Will this work??
I put 3- 12" bubble stones in the bottom and a dual outlet pump. It bubbles good and the stems are getting wet. Also i can see moisture coming up through the 1/2" tubing.
I figured it was probobly ok but just thought id ask.
I wasnt sure if maybe since the 3 gallon is alot smaller it would create more bubbles??
Also since its real cold here i put a heater with electronic thermostat in there. It keeps the water 78-80 degrees.


----------



## Tater (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried a bigger container and had problems with temp (you got that sorted) and disease (you can fix that with a shot of h2o2)  Also remember when changing your water to let it come to room temp before swaping the water or you will shock your cuttings.


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks. Its been about a week so we'll see how long it takes to root.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 1, 2010)

For anyone else looking to build a bubbler cloner, a 3 gallon round bucket, light proofed make as good of a cloner as a 5 gallon and and is easier to work with.  The square cat litter type buckets would work too so long as you get the mist out to all of the cuttings.

So long as you can get the bubbles to moisten all of your cuttings, what you use for a container isn't really that important. 

Having said that, before you start, fill your container about half way full of water and then invert it to make sure the lid doesn't leak because lid leakage is one of the most common complaints people have about bubbler cloners.

Also, don't over do the H2O2 or you can burn the roots.  Since I don't use H2O2, I can't tell you what strength to use or how to arrive at it.  If you check the Propagation section I think the information might be there or if not check the various Growing sections as I know I read about it several times here on the forum.

HAPPY NEW YEAR  and good smoking!


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 1, 2010)

What is h2o2?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 2, 2010)

H2O2 is hydrogen Peroxide. (2 atoms Hydrogen to 2 atoms Oxygen  = 1 molecule Hydrogen Peroxide versus H2Ois water -2 atoms Hydrogen to 1 atom Oxygen)

Great smoking.


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## DonJones (Jan 3, 2010)

kctats13,

No problem.  If our goofy computers would let us use subscripts like are normally done in chemical formulas, things would be a lot easier to recognize.  I have to stop and really look at things to recognize chemical formulas myself.

Incidentally, it took me a while to figure out that H2O2 was the formula for hydrogen peroxide because I always assumed that hydrogen peroxide was HO one part of each not 2 parts of each and I have a fairly good chemistry background.

Great smoking!


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 3, 2010)

The lid on my cloner is white so its not completly dark. It blocks out most light but still a little shows through. Does that matter? Will the clones still root? I always hear its gotta be  completly dark


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 3, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> kctats13,
> 
> No problem.  If our goofy computers would let us use subscripts like are normally done in chemical formulas, things would be a lot easier to recognize.  I have to stop and really look at things to recognize chemical formulas myself.
> 
> ...


almost like this lol  H²O² but these are superscripts...not subscripts


----------



## zem (Jan 4, 2010)

hmmm... i have a shallow cloner to use minimum water in it so i could control it better but i was actually thinkin of makin it bigger for two main reasons: 
1- the bubbles get better dispersion when they get pumped from a lower point in the res 
2- it would better muffle the noise of the bubbles

how do you guys think i could fix that without makin it deeper? how deep you think it should be? when i say shallow i mean really shallow like 2"
thanks


----------



## DonJones (Jan 4, 2010)

surreptitious,

Yes like that only the other way.  How do you use superscripts?  I'm pretty sure it is simple, but I obviously don't know how.

Thanks for the information.

Great smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 4, 2010)

ZEM,

Most of the cloners that I'm seeing are around 6" deep or deeper.  I always thought that was just because that was the depth that the totes came in.   I just never thought about how critical the depth would be.

As to increase the effectiveness of the bubbles, I would suggest increasing the air flow rate.  However, I have been told that there is a point of diminishing returns where too much air flow or too large of bubbles actually decreases the effectiveness.

As to quieting the bubbles, I think probably either masking it with white noise or dampening it by enclosing the cloner in some kind of box would be the most practical way instead of trying to actually reduce the noise, but I'm not experienced at the stealth growing because I don't need to be since I'm totally legal.

I think if you are happy with the 2" deep reservoir, then go ahead and use it. 

I have a sprinkler/sprayer type that my son gave me and with it the minimum depth is controled by the combined height of the pump, sprinkler/sprayer head and connecting tubing.  They are usually deeper than that simply because the containers that will accommodate the pumping assembly are taller than that minimum.

I'm thinking real seriously about making me a bubbler type because of the simplicity and limited expense involved.  Right now I'm using Sute To Groiw in trays, but I think I would like to start using it the way STG's videos suggest in a bubbler.

kctats13,

I hope we haven't gotten too far afield from your questions.  On the subject of the lid, you are probably okay, but as easy as it is to paint or tape it, I would suggest that you err on the side of safety.  The sprinkler one that my son gave me and the tote one that he replaced it with, neither  are light proof and he doesn't seem to have any problems.

Great smoking all of you.


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Don. I went ahead and painted it all black this afternoon. I figured better be safe than sorry.
If any of you guys get a chance can you check out the pics of my cuttings i posted in the propagation section.
I wanted to get some opinions on how they look.
Thanks


----------

